# wszystkie płyty jakie _________ (wydać) Queen



## Thomas1

[...] wszystkie płyty jakie _________ (wydać) Queen [...]
  dziś usłyszałem w radio z ust spikera. Moje pytanie brzmi: w jakiej formie użylibyście czasownik (chodzi o czas przeszły strony czynnej), jaka forma jest poprawna, bez dodawania słów czy zmiany struktury zdania? Dla uściślenia podam, że Queen oznacza tutaj zespół, którego liderem był Freddie Mercury.

  Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.

  Łączę pozdrowienia,
  Tomek


----------



## mcibor

Ja bym użył:

wszystkie płyty jakie *wydał* Queen [...] (w sensie wydał zespół Queen)

ale poprawne jeszcze by było

wszystkie płyty jakie *wydało* Queen [...]

Na pewno nie wydała, bo Queen po spolszczeniu nie kończy się na "a" 
Aż jestem ciekaw, co powiedział spiker.


----------



## jazyk

Spiker powiedział _wydała_, bo myślał o królowie, która jest żeńska.


----------



## fragile1

Gratulacje dla spikera - ale niestety ani w polskim radiu (moi rodzice jeszcze by powiedzieli radio), ani w TV nie dba sie o czystosc polszczyzny. A wielka szkoda. 

Pavlowic -każdy kometarz rozpoczynała od "przyznaję, że". 
Albo: "W stanie Kanzas siedem osób zabiło tornado."(Polskie Radio, Program III)  albo
DDTVN Magda Mołek powiedziała, że zostaną nam przedstawione "świeże i fajne newsy". 
Jeszcze jest wiele innych lpj.pl zakladka bzdury. To z The Queen sie nadaje


----------



## majlo

Jeśli chodzi o _radio_, to z tego co wiem, to obie formy są poprawne, tj. odmienna i nieodmienna, jednak ze wskazaniem na odmienną. Ja sam również stosuję odmienną, bo w mianowniku jakoś dziwnie to brzmi.

A propos _Dzien Dobry TVN_, podczas programu, z ust Kingi Rusin można było usłyszec takiego kwiatka: "Fajny czas miałeś". Ewidentna kalka z angielskiego znacząca "dobrze się bawiłeś".

Co do Queen, też powiedziałbym _wydał._


----------



## BezierCurve

Wydalo / wydali, wedlug mnie. 

Przepraszam za brak ogonkow.


----------



## mcibor

Faktycznie, dopuszczalna jest forma *wydali*

wszystkie płyty, jakie wydali (muzycy) Queen


----------



## Greg from Poland

Wg mnie najlepiej brzmi "wydało/wydali".


----------



## majlo

mcibor said:


> Faktycznie, dopuszczalna jest forma *wydali*
> 
> wszystkie płyty, jakie wydali (muzycy) Queen



No właśnie, jeśli ktoś domyślnie tłumaczy sobie Queen jako grupę muzyków, to oczywiście najlepiej będzie mu pasowało "wydali". Mnie, jednak, słowo _queen _natychmiast kojarzy się z *zespołem *(nawet Elżbieta II przegrywa w tym "pojedynku"  ) i dlatego najlepiej, według mnie, brzmi "wydał".


----------



## JakubikF

Powiedziałbym "*wydał*" - inne wersje przez Was podawane, choć poprawne, są dla mnie mało naturalne w TYM konkretnym kontekście. Na przykład, forma "wydali" nie pasuje mi do tego zdania, "wszystkie płyty jakie wydali Queen" brzmi bardzo niefortunnie. Formę czasownika w trzeciej osobie, liczby mnogiej, czasu przeszłego w stronie czynnej użyłbym w następnym zdaniu. "...wszystkie płyty jakie wydał Queen. *Nagrali* oni również...


----------



## mcibor

Tomek... please... don't keep us waiting any longer - what did the speaker say?


Hmm... czemu ja to po angielsku napisałem?
Dawaj, co powiedział spiker, bo nie mogę się doczekać


----------



## Thomas1

No cóż, nasz pansłowiański (i nie tylko) kolega ma rację co do tego co użył spiker, jaki był tego powód, to już chyba tylko sam spiker wie... 

Dzięki raz jeszcze za odpowiedzi.

Tomek


----------

